# Another canning question....



## masterspark (Sep 2, 2012)

x


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

I almost always leave the last load in over night.

"They" say not to but I haven't experienced anything not to.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

masterspark said:


> OK, so when the 90 minute mark comes and I turn off the heat under my pressure, can I just go to bed??


I've done it more than few times ...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

On mine the reason they say not ta do so be cause it can build up a vacuum an make the canner hard ta open. Never had a problem with it. I keep my lid lubricated though. Other then that, I don't see it hurtin a bloomin thin.


----------

